# Class tonight, with video



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm just having such an amazingly fun time at class the last couple weeks. Pimg is really doing well! I'm please with her energy and enthusiasm. Her speed is coming back. The courses are challenging and fun. And I love my new instructor! It doesn't get much better than this; absolutely the highlight of my week each week...

Enjoy the video!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She looks great! Nice speed

Just curious, are you just using praise for reward? Or are rewards just not shown in the video? I was just wondering if there was a reason for not using a toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Reward not shown. I've tried and tried to get god tugging, but tug really just simply isn't a high value reward for her. I give her treats as rewards. She is highly food motivated.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah, I see. Well whatever you are using for a reward seems to be motivating her! Odin's favorite thing in the world is squishing his ball, so thats what he gets for a reward. Less interaction but he likes that more than tug, whatever works right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Your dog is amazing! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kristi- I will say that her rate of reinforcement needs to be hire. My last instructor really pushed tugging as a reward. I do think I made good progress with Pimg in this regard. However, I recently got a DVD about motivation in agility and the DVD speaks about a "courtesy tug" which is basically the dog saying, "yeah, yeah. I'll tug this. But the second I think I'm going to get a treat- I'm outting this stupid thing!" I dawned on me that Pimg is just like that in class. I just don't think the tug was motivating enough. But she practically bites my fingers off when I try to give her treats! So yeah, I've moved to just treats. Now I need to start carrying some in my pockets though so that I can reward more on the field.

Anyway, it's interesting because at home, in my backyard, she is HIGHLY motivated by one specific tug toy-- the toy that's not allowed inside (because it's freakin' disgusting, covered in mud and such). So when I practice at home, I normally use that tug. Odd, I know...

I also wanted to mention that since getting her Addison's in check, she's actually really started to blossom in agility. I think she's finding more self reinforcement in it, which is great! That is certainly helping things as well!

4score- thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love watching these videos. How does one improve speed on the weave poles? We are in beginning agility and she has everything pretty down pat, but she is very slow with the weave poles. Does speed come with time? Or is there an exercise that I can work on to improve it? Thanks!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well speed is hardly something Pimg has in the weaves. She also slows down big time. Look at me walking next to her. But, I have a couple thoughts on it. First, I think speed WILL come with time. Pimg is now weave twelve poles pretty well. We made the jump from six to twelve pretty much out of necessity. I've been in "advanced" level classes for a while and they all have twelve poles. Pimg has started to figure it out and rarely pops out now. Because she understands to weave all twelve, she is speeding up with encouragement. That said, I plan on working channel weaves to really push foot work which will increase speed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SO happy you are loving your new classes and instructor. Love the facility too. You are both doing extremely well!

aw:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She really does look good, I don't know your dog at all but just from the videos she seems to have an extra spark. (could just be an exciting environment) but either way it looks like she is having a great time

The dirtiest toys are the best! You should see how disgusting my dog's toys are since I train in a barn!

Also wanted to add I LOVE the channel method! Used it to teach both of mine and in less than a month had consistent, FAST weave poles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep, I really think based on limited experience that I have and plenty of reading of course that the 2x2 is a GREAT way to teach entries and general understanding while the channels are a GREAT way to teach speed and footwork. It's definitely the route I'm going.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Really nice training. I'm jealous of your facility . Neither of my dogs are tuggers either.


----------

